# Just got an Apple tree!!



## ds7662 (Jan 16, 2008)

Family member had an apple tree cut down at their house and is giving me all the wood.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  This thing is huge!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




It was about 60' tall and 18" plus in diameter.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




It was still producing apples. They just wanted it out of the way.
They are also giving me opportunity to cut half a pear tree as well.
Can't wait till this stuff gets seasoned. I am picking all of it up friday.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 16, 2008)

Way to go! You're going to be smoking for quite a while! That must have been some more apple tree. Can't wait to see the Q coming from those smokes.


----------



## kookie (Jan 16, 2008)

Good deal. Free stuff is always good. 

Kookie


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jan 16, 2008)

Lucky devil . Freebee too ! Man , I'm jelous . Pear too ? Interesting . Never tried it . How long till fresh wood is seasoned properly anyway ?


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 16, 2008)

I will post some pics of the tree
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 ..


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 16, 2008)

60' ????  That thing must be ancient!!!
Nice score, have fun cutting and stacking that monster!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Heck, it's probably already seasoned!  j/k


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 16, 2008)

Takes at least 6 months after cutting and splitting.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 16, 2008)

Bubba,
This tree was at my grandparents home place. It is very, very old.
Family is trying to clean the place up and re-do fences. This was in the way. I will post pics. 
I remember eating apps off this thing, and pears form the other tree. 
It produced green apps. Not like in an orchard where may be red or whatever.

I recruited some help. My brother...his sign says will work for BEER
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Cutting will be n/p. Have 3 saws. All big sthil farm bosses. Have a 20 ton spliter also n/p there.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 16, 2008)

You are good to go......


----------



## geek with fire (Jan 16, 2008)

Man I'm tellin you, apple is my favorite.  It goes with anything, and can be made a bit more stout if you need it by adding some oak; for ribs, add some cherry chunks.  As far as how long it takes to season, it depends on the size you split them.  But I like to give them the broken bat test:  bang 2 pieces together.  If it sounds like a broken bat, it's seasoned.

If you just have to have some now, you can put a few split logs in your smoking chamber and cook them for a couple hours with charcoal.  It will work, but not as well as letting them season naturally.

I forsee many great meals for you this year!


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 16, 2008)

I can't find pecan around here. Which seems to be a popular wood in the mid west.
Each region has it woods.

Geek, thanks for advice and info. I have plenty of oak so n/p there. 
As far as seasoning I plan on making it into chunks not whole split logs. 
I will leave split where the air can get to it good through the summer. Make into chunks when I am ready to use. Which I won't start tell August or Sept.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jan 16, 2008)

Man, that's one big tree, great score. You could even sell enough to get another toy(smoker) and still have plenty to smoke with


----------



## jbee-smokin (Jan 18, 2008)

I have an apple tree, peach tree, pear tree, and pecan tree to trim in the next week. Will the small 1/2 branches on the apple, and pear tree be good for smoking?


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 18, 2008)

I would not see any reason they wouldn't. Just make sure they season. Don't use right away.
Pear is supposed to be very similar to apple. I haven't used it yet though.


----------



## goggleye57 (Jan 20, 2008)

Apple is great but recently I have been using a lot of wild grape vines.  Great smokin!


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok, said I would post pic's once I got the tree. So here they are....









A Woodpecker was having a field day with this tree...


----------



## gramason (Jan 27, 2008)

That should last you a while. Hmmmm, my neighbor has a couple, wonder if he would notice if I removed one.


----------

